# Ist es möglich die Konfiguration eines Scalance S615 Routers auszulesen ohne Passwort?



## mplnr (4 November 2021)

Hallo, 
wir haben hier eine Anlge auf dessen Router ich über das WBM zugreifen müsste um die Konfiguration auszulesen. Da der Anlagenhersteller uns aber kein Passwort gegeben hat und mittlerweile Konkurs gegangen ist, habe ich keine Möglichkeit auf das WBM zuzugreifen ohne den Router vorher zurückzusetzen. Dabei würde aber die gesamte Konfiguration gelöscht werden welche ich eben brauche.

Gruß michi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2021)

Ich vermute mal das Ab-Werk-Standardpasswort ( admin ) hast du bereits versucht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2021)

Es wäre aber auch Suboptimal, wenn man die Konfiguration auslesen kann ohne das Passwort zu wissen.

Gibt es keine Nachfolgefirma oder noch Kontakte zu den ehemaligen Inbetriebnehmern?

Habt ihr einmal in das SPS-Programm geschaut, evtl. sind die Passworte dort im OB1 oder sonst wo
als Kommentar eingetragen. ( bzw. habt ihr überhaupt das SPS-Programm ?)

Habt ihr die Anlagendoku einmal durchforstet?


----------



## mplnr (4 November 2021)

Das Passwort muss bei der ersten Konfiguration geändert werden (8 Zeichen, Großbuchstabe, Zahl und Sonderzeichen) so auch dei dieser Anlage als sie errichtet wurde. Wir haben wirklich alles durchforstet ohne Erfolg. Nachfolgefirma gibt es nicht und Kontakt auch keinen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2021)

mplnr schrieb:


> Das Passwort muss bei der ersten Konfiguration geändert werden (8 Zeichen, Großbuchstabe, Zahl und Sonderzeichen) so auch dei dieser Anlage als sie errichtet wurde. Wir haben wirklich alles durchforstet ohne Erfolg. Nachfolgefirma gibt es nicht und Kontakt auch keinen.


Tja, dann habt ihr wohl Pech gehabt...  ( oder ein schlechtes Lastenheft )


----------

